# Don't know which way is up.



## ECCM3 (Sep 3, 2014)

It's been 9 months since she came out with her infidelities.
I've started the divorce process, served her with the complaint, which she signed. Married 25 yrs. Living together thru the holidays, then selling the house and getting apartments. Doing what I feel I must do. But can't stop wondering if it's the right thing to do. 13 yr old daughter in the house. 18 yr old daughter in college. Both mature and understanding of the situation, but reality hasn't set in for them yet. I love my wife, divorce is not what I want in life, but I can't overcome what she has done, the years of betrayal or the double life she has lead. It's so incredibly hard. She wants to reconcile. I tried hard, but was just fooling myself. Had that "punched in the gut" feeling for 9 months now.
It has to end. I hope this gets easier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It eventually will. Make sure to do good things for yourself and be with some good friends as much as possible. Do you have close friends and family to support you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shellgames (Sep 2, 2014)

Keep it rolling while she is willing!


----------

